# A general thread on baptism



## Osage Bluestem (Mar 19, 2010)

I am having some baptismal concerns so I am chewing on this subject a bit. I would like to ask some general questions for everyone of all the denominations and fellowships represented here and see how you answer them. Perhaps we can have some informative and edifying conversation that will bring us to a greater knowledge of the truth.

What does baptism mean to you? 

Why do you baptize?

What does baptism do?

Who can be baptized?

How is one baptized?

How many times can one be baptized?

Who has the authority to baptize?

What is the difference between baptisms before Christ and after Christ?


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## KMK (Mar 19, 2010)

This is out of hand, David. Please narrow down your question or PB will implode in upon itself like a black hole.


----------



## Herald (Mar 19, 2010)

Bill, stay away from this discussion. It's a trap, a trap I tell you. Must...resist...temptation.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2010)

Herald said:


> Bill, stay away from this discussion. It's a trap, a trap I tell you. Must...resist...temptation.


 


The answer, btw, is "yes."


----------

